

Ask HN: looking for a roommate in SF? - kevinkimball

Hi all-
I am looking for a roommate in the city. I found a great 2bd&#x2F; 1ba in Nob Hill and looking to sign now and move in mid- or late- April.<p>You can check me out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kevinkimball.me and email is kevin@ that domain.
======
georgebashi
Hey! I'm definitely interested. My email is in my profile, and I'll drop you a
message shortly.

------
kevinkimball
Also I posted a few photos of the place to check out on my site, and the rent
is $2900 total.

------
jballer
emailed! (found you on CL, actually)

